# APR Carbonio Intake Teaser!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

If you're in the market for an intake we know there are quite a few obstacles which make every system out there something you don't exactly want. To often, intakes suffer from being one ore more of the following:

1. Ugly
2. Cheap quality
3. Low or no HP Gains
4. Noisy

What if we were able to make an intake system that accomplished the following?

1. Attractive
2. High Quality
3. Solid HP Gains

These three are obvious. We all want an intake system which is attractive. We all want it to be high quality, and we all want more power! But that leaves us with the last highly debated point. 

*SOUND*

Do you want to hear the Supercharger?
Would you rather keep the Supercharger Quiet?


Enter the APR by Carbonio Stage 1 and Stage 2 intake systems and we solve this issue for both types of customer. 

The APR by carbonio intake system is a ram air intake system completely sealed from the engine bay. Air will draw directly from the OEM ram air intake tracts and is lead smoothly into the intake chamber. Air is then sucked through the OEM Resinated Intake tube (for low noise) or through our high flow, non resinated, carbon fiber intake tube (for more noise, better flow, and even greater looks).

The stage 1 system will not include the carbon fiber tube from the air box to the engine as the factory tube contains resonators to keep supercharger noise to a minimum. For those interested in hearing the charger, yet without it being noisy as in the case of a fully open intake system, we've created a stage 2 carbon fiber tube leading from the airbox to the throttle body. 

The choice is yours! 

Please stay tuned for more photos, data, pricing and the all important ETA.

*Stage 1*




















*Stage 2!*






































*UPDATE!*

We conducted several tests to see how the Carbonio Stage 1 and Stage 2 intake system stacked up against a brand new OEM filter. The results were rather pleasing. The full system picked up a maximum of +15 AWHP during our tests! 

More details about pricing and availability to follow. 



















Click here for Stage 1 Dynos
Click here for Stage 1 Gains













































]


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

nice, how far out is the eta ? I will take one.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

mikeg6045 said:


> nice, how far out is the eta ? I will take one.


 I wasn't to say sometime next month to be on the safe side just in case there are any unforeseen backups during the manufacturing process.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I wasn't to say sometime next month to be on the safe side just in case there are any unforeseen backups during the manufacturing process.


cool, keep us updated. I would like one ASAP , and want to grab one off the first batch to be safe. Maybe I should have Pat @ RSW put one on backorder for me ?


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

Have you been in the car with one installed Arin ? 

Does it make any noise ? compared to the one on the market already (NON AWE). The one currently available strat(sp?) is fairly loud and whiney. and the AWE one seem nice, but there are a few things I do not prefer with its installation and overall package.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I had planned to do a bit of sound testing this week so I'll report back when I get a chance.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*UPDATE!*

We conducted several tests to see how the Carbonio Stage 1 and Stage 2 intake system stacked up against a brand new OEM filter. The results were rather pleasing. The full system picked up a maximum of +15 AWHP during our tests! 

More details about pricing and availability to follow. 



















Click here for Stage 1 Dynos
Click here for Stage 1 Gains













































]


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

uhg, why is it broke up into 2 stages ? should be sold as a package deal if there are actual performance gains left on the table from the stage 2 pipe.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

Arin, any updates on the ETA ?

I really want one of these setups asap.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

mikeg6045 said:


> uhg, why is it broke up into 2 stages ? should be sold as a package deal if there are actual performance gains left on the table from the stage 2 pipe.


We understood there were some customers who only wanted the front part and didn't want to remove the resonator from the rear tube, thus we made it into two parts. This also helps break up the price if you only want one part of it. 

I'll have to check on the ETA on Monday. We were looking at about 8 weeks about 6 weeks ago so I'm guessing it's not too far out!


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We understood there were some customers who only wanted the front part and didn't want to remove the resonator from the rear tube, thus we made it into two parts. This also helps break up the price if you only want one part of it.
> 
> I'll have to check on the ETA on Monday. We were looking at about 8 weeks about 6 weeks ago so I'm guessing it's not too far out!


 ok, that makes sense, I did not realize that box was a resonator. It all makes perfect sense now after you say that. I wonder what the difference in noise would be with and without it. I am going to have to test it out some. 

any updates on the intake's ETA ?


----------

